# HELP!!!! Is neutralizing shampoo necessary?....cause...I don't have any



## ladybuginthechi (Aug 3, 2010)

I have relaxer in my hair, and I do not have any neutralizing shampoo.  What the heck can I use to make sure all the relaxer gets out?


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 3, 2010)

wow!! that doesn't sound too good. hopefully someone else can come in here and help you out.
didn't your kit come with a neutralizing shampoo?? when my mom relaxed her hair, there was always a small bottle of it in the box.


----------



## ladybuginthechi (Aug 3, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> wow!! that doesn't sound too good. hopefully someone else can come in here and help you out.
> didn't your kit come with a neutralizing shampoo?? when my mom relaxed her hair, there was always a small bottle of it in the box.



LOL I knew somebody was gonna say that.  I use the relaxer that comes ready mixed.  I'm just gonna wash my hair with some Suave and haul tail to Walgreens.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 3, 2010)

You have relaxer in your head RIGHT NOW???!!!

This isn't gospel, but I recall having heard that apple cider vinegar can neutralize- its not preferable to neutralizing poo though.

Do a quick search and blessings to you.


----------



## Tiye (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes! Don't put the relaxer in your hair until you have the neutralizing shampoo. You know that internet newstory about the lady in Europe who lost all of her hair because of an accident with a relaxer - it is because she didn't use neutralizing shampoo. Your local bss or sally's sells several different kinds of neutralizing shampoo separately - also isoplus neutralizing shampoo is available in some drugstores and supermarkets.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 3, 2010)

ladybuginthechi said:


> I have relaxer in my hair, and I do not have any neutralizing shampoo. What the heck can I use to make sure all the relaxer gets out?


 

Since you dont have: Rinsing for a long time and then use a regular shampoo a couple of times letting it sit for a few minutes each time, make sure to scrub alot especially on the scalp. I would also use an vinegar rinse to restore the natural ph of the hair/scalp. If you have hard water this would not be helpful, so use distilled water or filtered water with the vinegar. The amount you can use is 2 TB to 2 cups of water, making more if you have long hair.  

Is there anyone you know that can give you some quickly? If not get some tomorrow and then wash your hair again a couple of times.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 3, 2010)

Get you a bottle of that ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo.....it works wonders!!!!

And make sure you leave it in for at least 5 minutes during your shampoo session to really get all the chems out

But i use this shampoo to clarify/neutralize and its really good stuff


----------



## steffiejoe (Aug 3, 2010)

Do what the other ladies have suggested. Then tie you hair up and get to the nearest 24 Walmart and purchase some neutralizing shampoo tonight. I would not take a chance of waiting until the next day.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 3, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> *Since you dont have: Rinsing for a long time and then use a regular shampoo a couple of times letting it sit for a few minutes each time, make sure to scrub alot especially on the scalp. I would also use an vinegar rinse to restore the natural ph of the hair/scalp. If you have hard water this would not be helpful, so use distilled water or filtered water with the vinegar. The amount you can use is 2 TB to 2 cups of water, making more if you have long hair.  *
> 
> Is there anyone you know that can give you some quickly? If not get some tomorrow and then wash your hair again a couple of times.



I agree with the bold.  however, after you do what myjourney suggest I would hop in the car tonight and pick up some neutralizing shampoo.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes. Please get some as soon as possible. Do you have anyone who can bring you some?


----------



## gimbap (Aug 4, 2010)

Scary!!!!!!!


----------



## ladybuginthechi (Aug 4, 2010)

I just got back from Walgreens.  They didn't have any at either Walgreens or CVS.  I wound up buying a small kiddy perm kit for $2.99.  Has plenty of neutralizer in it.  I'm gonna deep condition my hair after I rinse it out.  I think my hair is okay.

Thank you for all your suggestions ladies.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Aug 4, 2010)

This is the second thread i've seen like this this summer. Why would you even relax your hair without making sure you have neutralizer?

 i just don't understand some of y'all.


----------



## MarieB (Aug 4, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> This is the second thread i've seen like this this summer. Why would you even relax your hair without making sure you have neutralizer?
> 
> i just don't understand some of y'all.


 
I actually almost had this happen to me recently, and believe me I try to make sure I have everything on hand before I commence. Meaning I spent a good hour or two basing my scalp and covering my previously relaxed hair. Once I felt ready to go, I looked everywhere for my neutralizing shampoo (big ole' bottle of Motions I had purchased a few months prior) before I started to apply my relaxer, could not find it anywhere. So I pinned up my now extremely oily hair (I base and cover with coconut oil, and it works very well!) and hot foot it to Sally's to get another bottle (after reading through the "I ain't got no neutralizing shampoo" threads I did not feel bold enough to take chances). So when I get home, I go through with the whole process, and when I'm finished I go to stash my brand new bottle of shampoo right where I thought I had left the other one, and guess what I found.... It was worth it, though; I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Aug 4, 2010)

ladybuginthechi said:


> I have relaxer in my hair, and I do not have any neutralizing shampoo. What the heck can I use to make sure all the relaxer gets out?


 

oh lord no. i hope u got the neutralizer. Last time someone didn't have any neutralizing shampoo (my cousin) and she decided it would be alright just to rinse longer, turned out it wasn't alright. the next day she was looking just like this---> :burning:


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 4, 2010)

ladybuginthechi said:


> I just got back from Walgreens. They didn't have any at either Walgreens or CVS. I wound up buying a small kiddy perm kit for $2.99. Has plenty of neutralizer in it. I'm gonna deep condition my hair after I rinse it out. I think my hair is okay.
> 
> Thank you for all your suggestions ladies.


 
Safe!!!!! *sigh of relief*


----------

